# Uncontrollable Weimaraner



## MrsLiz (Feb 19, 2011)

Hey! So, I have a 1 1/2 yr old Weimaraner. We got him when he was about 6 months old and was never crate trained and by the time we got him, it was too late for the crate. We tried for months with no success. At night, he would cry and bark non-stop, literally. I started working full time not too long after we got him so we let him have free run of the (very small) back yard since he wouldn't stay in a crate. So here's where the problems begin. He has 100% destroyed our backyard. There's almost no grass left and it's just mud and dog poo. During the day, he runs and get covered in the mess so he ends up needing a bath pretty often, like, once a week (every day if it's rainy or wet outside). This is ridiculous. I'm sick of giving him baths and I'm sick of the gross back yard. I need help!

Second issue: he doesn't listen when he doesn't want to. Gunner is a very intelligent dog but plays dumb when he's in a "mood". If you have a treat, he'll do anything for you. And other times, when he's in a good mood, he'll do whatever you ask. However, when he's excited, I literally have to pin him to the ground and sit on him to calm him down (no fears, he's an 80 lb dog, I don't hurt him). He also does a lot of nuisance barking which has made the neighbors pretty much hate us. We're buying a bark collar so that will be taken care of, but that doesn't help with him not listening to us. Suggestions? Advice?

And finally, he has a horrible case of separation anxiety. He's normally an inside dog when my husband and I are home because if we leave him outside, he'll bark constantly and jump on the back door and paw at the windows and chew on the door frame (like he's doing right now - he was bad and pooped on the floor - again, another issue). 

Ok, so, unfortunately, my husband and I both work so out training time with him is limited and we can't afford to put him in a doggy daycare or have a dog sitter/trainer so I really need some advice on how to deal with this dog. It's getting to the point where I'm considering finding him a new home, but I really love him and just can't bear to do that. I'm a firm believer in not giving up your pets. So, please help!
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Loki Love (May 23, 2010)

Weimaraner are highly active dogs and need lots and lots of exercise! Just when you think you've exercised him enough - time to go for another hour! How much time is spent exercising him (and that doesn't include him being outside in the backyard - alone)

Your dog issues won't fix themselves - you will have to spend the proper time training and exercising him. It won't get better on its own.


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

Do you love your dog enough to walk him twice a day for about 45 min each time, and do about 15 min of training each day with him? If yes, then start there. If no, then rehome him to someone who will love him enough to take the time he needs to exercise him and train him. All of the problems you list are due to a lack of exercise and training. Your dog doesn't get "an attitude", or "play dumb". He hasn't been trained. Plus I can almost guarentee he isn't getting enough exercise. And no...playing in a backyard doesn't substitute for structured, brisk walks.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

You have basically described a typical untrained, under exercised/mentally stimulated weimaraner. 

This is why we should research breeds before we get dogs. Because things like this can and almost always will happen. 

As the others have stated, weimaraners are highly active dogs, and you have a young one. They need almost 2 hours of exercise and mental stimulation a day. Are you willing to do that? 

This is the reason he is tearing up your backyard, he is bored out of his mind, weims are highly intelligent but they can be very devious. I often compare a weimaraner to a 2 year old kid, except weims don't stop after they are two. I also compare them to a certified genius stuck in a remedial class, yeah neither are a pretty picture. But I love them regardless of their quirks. 

I do suggest you make time to find a good training class in your area, because you're going to need it. 

He is ignoring you because you haven't shown him to that you are the boss, and he is the subordinate, so to speak. 

You have to stop bathing him so much, you are going to cause severe skin issues. You need to clean your backyard up. Put hay down in areas that get really muddy. That will soak up the moisture. 

If you still can't get him under control, weimaraner rescue for the area is in Manasses. She does have a lot of dogs on her plate, so I do suggest you try and do something.

Also you may want to look into instituting a NILIF (Nothing In Life Is Free) policy in the house, google has tons of articles on it.


----------



## Elana55 (Jan 7, 2008)

Everything stated above plus I want to add.. when you have a dog confined to a small back yard you need to go out there and pick up or shovel up the dog poop and dispose of it. I clean my dog kennels (even in winter.. I shovel the snow out!) daily. I have never understood why people do not pick up after the dog in their own back yards or in their home kennels! 

Of course he walks in it and gets it on himself and on you. Part of owning a dog is dealing with shoveling dog poop.

I do not know what you mean by "small" back yard either (10 feet by 10 feet????). 

An energetic breed like this needs training and time spent walking and working him, as everyone else has said. You need to go to training class with the dog (these are usually relaively inexpensive classes that run for one hour one day a week for 8 weeks.. with homework).


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

> I have never understood why people do not pick up after the dog in their own back yards or in their home kennels!


I don't understand how many replies on DF with owners/dogs problems and no or very little mention of actually training the problem dogs.


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

Weims are pretty dogs which is why everyone wants to own one just like labs, pointers, setters, BC's etc... but a majority of homes those dogs go into aren't suitable.

I would also recomend getting your weim involved in field trials or some thing like that that allows your sporting dog to follow his instincts. If you don't have the time at least do a search online to get ideas you can incorpriate at home. I can't think of anything I can suggest because weims aren't my breed or breed group.


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

Okay.
There is a lot of stuff going on here....not the least of which is your frustration with your dog. You have to give that up, seriously. Frustration in the human creates frustration in the dog and neither of you will be able to move forward until you do that. You've already been told about exercise etc (at least the start of it)..but I have some questions before I really try to help:

WHERE did you get him from at 6 months? Do you know his history?
How much and what kind of exercise does he get now? 
What sort of training have you done (classes, private or or on your own) in the time since you've had him? What methods did you use to try and teach him to handle the crate?

What do you mean by "he freaks out and I have to sit on him?" in what circumstance is this occurring (what were you doing and what was he doing that triggered the behaviour)? 

What sort of environmental enrichment does he have, ie interactive toys, chances to run in a park, social time, training?


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

If you can find a bird dog trainer, or even a bird farm (not sure what they are called off the top of my head), just somewhere where you can get birds to train with. That should help relieve some of your dog's pent up energy. 

You may be able to get dead birds from trial, I do that with my puppies and younger dogs to introduce them to birds, I just use the wings though. 

But still give Karin a call or email if things don't work out, she will work with you to try and find him a home. But that should be a last resort, I can't tell you enough how frustrated Karin gets with some of the excuses. Look at the amount she has now. 

http://rescue.dcweimclub.org/index.php


----------



## Dimreaper (Feb 17, 2020)

MrsLiz said:


> Hey! So, I have a 1 1/2 yr old Weimaraner. We got him when he was about 6 months old and was never crate trained and by the time we got him, it was too late for the crate. We tried for months with no success. At night, he would cry and bark non-stop, literally. I started working full time not too long after we got him so we let him have free run of the (very small) back yard since he wouldn't stay in a crate. So here's where the problems begin. He has 100% destroyed our backyard. There's almost no grass left and it's just mud and dog poo. During the day, he runs and get covered in the mess so he ends up needing a bath pretty often, like, once a week (every day if it's rainy or wet outside). This is ridiculous. I'm sick of giving him baths and I'm sick of the gross back yard. I need help!
> 
> Second issue: he doesn't listen when he doesn't want to. Gunner is a very intelligent dog but plays dumb when he's in a "mood". If you have a treat, he'll do anything for you. And other times, when he's in a good mood, he'll do whatever you ask. However, when he's excited, I literally have to pin him to the ground and sit on him to calm him down (no fears, he's an 80 lb dog, I don't hurt him). He also does a lot of nuisance barking which has made the neighbors pretty much hate us. We're buying a bark collar so that will be taken care of, but that doesn't help with him not listening to us. Suggestions? Advice?
> 
> ...


----------



## Dimreaper (Feb 17, 2020)

You just described weimaraners perfectly


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

Dimreaper said:


> You just described weimaraners perfectly


9 year old thread, OP is long gone.


----------

